# Help me choosing between 64 bit and x86

## SAngeli

Hi,

I have been running amd64 for a year now, and for sure I went throught the process of experiencing a lot of initial problems, mostly because programs were not available or due to java, macromedia, -bin applications,  emulations, etc..

I am in the process of implementing a new linux server and thin clients. Considering the x86 compatibility of packages, can you please explain why should I consider amd64 and therefore 64bit CPU rather than x86 like Xeon CPU running at 32bit?

I am aware of compilation speed, but other than that what is that I must consider as an advantage against x86?

Thank you,

SpiroLast edited by SAngeli on Thu Jun 08, 2006 7:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## runningwithscissors

If you are running a real monstrous server that may need more than 4 gigabytes of memory, then a 64 bit processor is a must.

Otherwise, other than a performance advantage (at a lower level, really) there isn't much reason to favour a 64 bit machine.

----------

## zeek

Performance is way better but compatibility is crap.  If you use binary software run 32bit and save yourself a lot of hassle.

mysql is quite a bit faster in 64bit mode for instance ...

----------

## SAngeli

Hi,

here is what I had in mind. This server is for max 7 users as client server.

Brand name: Fujitsu-siemens

Mod: PRIMERGY TX200 S2

Chasse: Rack unit

 *Quote:*   

> Type: Dual socket Tower Server 
> 
> Chipset: Intel® E7320 
> 
> Systemboard: 2 64-bit Intel® Xeon processor 800 MHz FSB PCI-X 64-bit/PCI 
> ...

 

As thin client, I was thinking about a via embeded mobo with 1 GHz cpu and 256MB of ram.

My questions:

1) Is the above pc a good brand name?

2) Is the spec sufficient as server or is there anything that you would modify? Please advice me here.

3) as thin client, is the above sufficient or do I need more memory? Is video card on the client important?

So, to this specs, would you agree that x86 32bit would be more than sufficient or still believe 64 bit is adviced?

Thank you for your advice.

Spiro

----------

## Rikai

Those Xeons are actually 64-bit processors. It's pretty hard to find new servers that aren't 64-bit....

As far as the x86 v x86-64, what applications do your clients need to run? I mean, that's what's really important.

----------

## SAngeli

Hi Rikai,

thank you for your reply.

I believe it is possible to run 32bit on 64bit processors, right? If so, then I should still be fine utilizing those CPU and also have the flexibility to switch one day over to 64bit. What do you think?

Here are the basic office application I intend to run:

- Openoffice

- Mozilla Firefox with Adobe Acrobat Reader and Macromedia Flash

- Gimp

- some other applications used for office, like financial like kmymoney or similar.....

Basically yes all applications that should have no issues with 64bit.

What about the specs of the Server and the brand name?

Thanks,

Spiro

----------

## paddlaren

Hi!

I bought a AMD Atholon 64 Dual Core recently and tried gentoo and kubuntu in both i386, 686 and Amd64 flavor. Now days I stick with the 32-bit version (686) with a lot of goodies compilerflags enabled.

The 64bit processors I tried do not have any problem running in 32bit mode. I'd say you can safely buy a 64-bit processor and keep the 32-bit mode. When the software like openoffice, flashplayer, kaffeine-plugin for mozilla etc is ready for true 64-bit you can allways switch. And to be honest, the compiletime is not the very big issue any longer like on my old 1.7 GHz pentium laptop  :Smile: 

My compilerflags: 

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -mfpmath=sse -msse2 -pipe"

I have upgraded to GCC 4.1.1 and it works fine and my entire system is compiled with GCC4.1 and flags above.

// Erik

----------

## paddlaren

BTW....

I have 2 penguines on my boot-screen with the dual core   :Twisted Evil:  Wonder what a matrix of 256 CPUs would look like   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## SAngeli

Hi paddlaren,

thank you for your reply. I really think you are correct about your advice.

2 penguines on my boot-screen you say? Humm, are they wearing AMD clothings?   :Wink: 

Take care,

Spiro

----------

